# plant ID



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

what is the plant in the near field on right - Think Bacopa pantanal - not sure.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe that it is _Bacopa sp._ 'Araguaia'.


----------

